# Possible cancerous lump in mouth



## Artbuc1 (Sep 4, 2016)

Just went through this with my 10+ yo Rocky to biopsy a growth on his gum and do a gingivectomy. More recently again to remove a pigmented mass on his chest. He had no problems either time. Gum tumors require aggressive action as they could be a very nasty cancer. Concerns over general anesthesia pale in comparison. Do not mess around!


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Very sorry to hear about your Rocky having a lump on his gum, how is he now? Was the surgery very invasive?

The lump in the mouth of my dog (Charlie) is on the roof of the mouth and due to its location any surgical treatment would be incredibly harsh, resulting in the removal of part of his upper jaw, at least one tooth, soft tissue and resulting in a very painful and unpleasant "recovery" (if you can call it that). That's IF it's a tumour and IF it becomes a nuisance. It's a procedure that would quite possibly extend his life, but it would be a painful and miserable life and I couldn't do that to any living creature. Therefore I'm hoping that there may be an alternative IF it is a cancerous lump. Chemotherapy certainly sounds like a viable option depending on the nature of the growth. But let's hope it's something benign.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I hope it turns out to be nothing. Try not to stress too much until you know. I heard this phrase which I constantly have to remind myself of, "Wait to worry". Best wishes.


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Thank you, I like the "Wait to worry", I've never heard that said before but it sounds like good advice to me.


----------



## Artbuc1 (Sep 4, 2016)

GoldieMad said:


> Very sorry to hear about your Rocky having a lump on his gum, how is he now? Was the surgery very invasive?
> 
> The lump in the mouth of my dog (Charlie) is on the roof of the mouth and due to its location any surgical treatment would be incredibly harsh, resulting in the removal of part of his upper jaw, at least one tooth, soft tissue and resulting in a very painful and unpleasant "recovery" (if you can call it that). That's IF it's a tumour and IF it becomes a nuisance. It's a procedure that would quite possibly extend his life, but it would be a painful and miserable life and I couldn't do that to any living creature. Therefore I'm hoping that there may be an alternative IF it is a cancerous lump. Chemotherapy certainly sounds like a viable option depending on the nature of the growth. But let's hope it's something benign.


Rocky did great with his oral surgery. My vet called it a tumor but was more accurately described as hyperplasia - excessive gum tissue which was removed with a high speed diamond burr. My point to you was to not let concern about general anesthesia delay treatment for a potentially life ending condition. Molly, our first GR, had bloat when she was 13. Got her to vet just in time. I asked if he could save her. He said “yes, if she survives the general anesthesia.” That was 24 years ago and I have been unreasonably concerned about general anesthesia ever since. BTW, Molly pulled through with flying colors.


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Very pleased to hear that Rocky's surgery went really well. 

When I mentioned about anaesthesia I was referring to its necessity just to take a biopsy - I don't want to risk Charlie's life to biopsy a lump which may or may not be anything cancerous. I'm more than happy for him to have anaesthesia if it's really necessary of course.

I also though don't want him cut up and hacked about when he'll be thoroughly miserable afterwards (for example, if it is cancerous then, as mentioned in a previous post, the surgery would be far too invasive and traumatic for him and would result in a miserable life).

But I'm still hoping for the best. 

Incidentally, one of my other dogs had a twisted colon a few years ago - he was treated immediately with a major operation and it saved his life. He's still well now.


----------



## Artbuc1 (Sep 4, 2016)

I guess it all depends on if you are going to treat Charlie’s tumor if it is malignant. If you have already decided not to, there is not much value in doing a biopsy. However, even benign tumors can grow and make Charlie’s life miserable.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldieMad said:


> Very pleased to hear that Rocky's surgery went really well.
> 
> When I mentioned about anaesthesia I was referring to its necessity just to take a biopsy - I don't want to risk Charlie's life to biopsy a lump which may or may not be anything cancerous. I'm more than happy for him to have anaesthesia if it's really necessary of course.
> 
> ...


There's no other way to find out if it is cancer. Are you declining the biopsy?


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Artbuc1 said:


> I guess it all depends on if you are going to treat Charlie’s tumor if it is malignant. If you have already decided not to, there is not much value in doing a biopsy. However, even benign tumors can grow and make Charlie’s life miserable.


It very much depends on the treatment. Given the invasive and aggressive nature of an operation I wouldn't want to put Charlie through that, therefore if the lump is malignant (or even benign and still growing and causing Charlie to be miserable) then I'd be looking into chemotherapy if the lump is of a type which can be treated in that way.

Seems to me that if it's malignant (or even benign) and it's growing and making Charlie miserable then there's no easy way out - let's assume that chemo isn't an option for some reason then what are his choices? Either he has highly aggressive surgery and leads a miserable life, or we manage it as long as we can with painkillers and the like. The key thing is that Charlie has good quality of life. When the situation is no longer manageable what else can be done? Put him to sleep?

His quality of life is the most important thing.


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> There's no other way to find out if it is cancer. Are you declining the biopsy?


No, not declining it, the vet has stated as you have, that it's of course the only way to find out if it's a cancer. However sedation has its own risks so for now the vet has suggested that we see if the lump changes at all - if it does then we'll get a biopsy done and take things from there.


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Update: now arranging with the vet to have a biopsy done.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

I hope all will work out the best. When it comes to mouth masses, the earlier the biopsy & intervention the better is the chance of outcome. We have rescued a cocker spaniel from another city( suspected melanoma /result fibrosarcoma). The vet said: If you could rescue him a month ago, he would have the chance to survive. Even a week makes very big differences in oral tumors. Benign/malign they grow very quickly limiting the margin the vet needs to clean the cancerous cells.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldieMad said:


> Update: now arranging with the vet to have a biopsy done.


I'm glad you are going ahead with the biopsy. As Peri29 said, oral tumors are better tested earlier than later. I hope it's nothing, or easily removed.


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks very much for all of your kind comments, I too am hoping for the best (although having looked at the lump a number of times my instinct tells me that it's not benign ..... but I hope I'm wrong!).

The biopsy is being done tomorrow (Wednesday 10th). I'll update this thread when I know the results (which are likely to take a few days to come through).


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Update: it turned out that the lump was very "crumbly" so it was removed and sent away for testing. Results in a few days. Unfortunately though due to its placement the tooth that it was right next to had to be removed (one of the two largest ones in the mouth so it was very difficult and took some time). Unfortunately this caused a nose bleed (it sometimes happens with upper teeth due to the proximity of the root to the sinuses, etc). The bleeding was worrying the vet at first and as a result my poor Charlie was stuck at the vets for three nights, slowly recovering. It turns out now that his blood isn't clotting as well as it should. He was really out of it, the poor guy. He's back home now though, much more his normal self but still not 100% yet. Great appetite though!

So a very traumatic three days for the poor guy and very stressful for my wife and myself too (we were visiting him for a few hours each day, working in "shifts").

Will update again when the test results are back.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm sorry it's been such an ordeal for him. Let us know when you hear something.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Poor guy. He will be better every day. Lots of good wishes for a positive lab report though.


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words. He's still slowly improving but isn't yet up to his normal full strength so he's not quite himself. Great appetite though (which is one thing that *is *back to normal). He does have an intermittent unpleasant sounding "cough"/rumbling/clearing of the throat which the vet thinks is due to irritation caused by the breathing tube that was down his throat during the op. That *should *clear up. There's also some fluid accumulation in the tissues at the side of his mouth, his throat and chest area but these do seem to be reducing as the fluid is absorbed.

No lab results yet - I'm dreading them!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldieMad*

Praying for Charlie. Sounds good that his appetite is good. Our Samoyed, Tonka, had a cough for awhile after surgery he had on his back paw.


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

My vet has just contacted me with the test reults and unfortunately the lump that was removed from Charlie's mouth is an aggressive type. It's most likely to affect the mouth or lungs. Because his blood has a clotting problem an operation to remove bone and tissue is currently out of the question, besides which he needs to first recover from last week's procedure before doing anything else. Apparently one option is some powerful steroids which may help to keep things in check.

He may only have a few months but it could be noticeably longer. As with many cancers it's impossible to put an accurate timescale on things and his quality of life is of the utmost importance. He won't be left to suffer. As soon as it's noticed that he has any pain or discomfort then if it's not manageable we'll do the right thing.

I feel both sad and also hopeful (fear the worst, hope for the best!). Trying to be positive ......... but that's not easy!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear the diagnosis, I was hoping you'd have better news. Love on Charlie and cherish every moment you have with him!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for the diagnosis-spoil him rotten!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry to hear the news was bad. He's in a home where he is obviously well loved and I know you will make the right decisions for him. I hope you have a some more good times with him.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Is Electrochemotherapy available in your area? The chemo is injected right in the spot where the cancer is and then an electric stimulation opens up the molecules in that area and the chemo goes in killing the cancer cells. I have a 14 year old about to go through this because of a lump that was removed and the margins were not clean. The treatment is only 2 to 4 times and that is it. Also, there is a couple of Chinese herbs, Max's Formula and Wei Qi Booster that is effective inhibiting the growth of the cancer cells.


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks to you all for your kind words.
@Happy - no, I've never heard of Electrochemotherapy but thanks for the advice, I'll look into that. Also noted re the herbs, I'll look into those too. Thank you again.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm really sorry about the diagnosis, sending good thoughts and prayers to you both.


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm extremely sad to say that Charlie was put to sleep today, he had all kinds of issues developing in his body (not the mouth) over the past few weeks and was even off his food and hardly drinking. The kindest thing was to put him to sleep before things became even worse.

He will be missed an awful lot, he was an absolutely incredible and supremely happy dog. I still cannot believe that I'll never see him face to face again. I feel gutted. :-(


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your Charlie, my heart goes out to you.
I know how difficult this, it's a long journey, take each day one at a time. 
Take the time you need to grieve and for your heart to heal.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

I’m so very sorry to hear about Charlie. He sounds like he was a wonderful dog who was certainly well-loved and loved well in return.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm very sorry you had to say goodbye to your awesome Charlie. You made the bravest and most loving decision to put hm to sleep. As you know your Charlie loved you to the fullest and he knows you returned it back to him giving him a great life. I hope times helps you feel better soon

Godspeed to Charlie.

dlm ny country


“What we have once enjoyed,  we can never lose.  All that we love deeply  becomes a part of us. ” – Helen Keller


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Thank you all for the kind words. I've lost pets before due to illness and sudden death and it never gets any easier. I still can't believe that he's gone.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

I would suggest immediately a biopsy to find out first of all the type of tumor does not matter benign/malign.Can be melanoma, fibrosarcoma.... or nothing serious at all. However, biopsy is a must. If his heart condition is fine and if there is enough margins to remove the lump I would remove immediately.Depending on the type you of the tumor/or lump you will need to have chemo or sometimes there is not even a necessity for chemo /radiation. Do not worry please. He will not live a miserable life after the operation. Yes, the first couple of weeks will be difficult ( depends on the size of the tumor removed) but there are many dogs living with no problem with half jaw & upper palate. Please do not panic and let's have first the biopsy & patology report. All will be fine.


----------

